# quote me happy???



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

my skylines insurance is up for renewal tommorow ....who wants to quote for my liner modded limited mileage policy welcome


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

cossienuts said:


> my skylines insurance is up for renewal tommorow ....who wants to quote for my liner modded limited mileage policy welcome


If aged 25 or over, 3 years NCB with RWD experience, feel free to get in touch.

http://www.skyinsurance.co.uk/call_back_new.phtml


----------

